# maple trees



## ssw (Feb 19, 2002)

hello, im from new york, we need a maple tree with leaves...i know it is february, but where can i find a tree in bloom, need leaves shipped to florida.....help!!!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2002)

You ned maple leaves in FLA?

You would probibly have to find someone in the southern hemisphere right now.


----------



## Jay Banks (Feb 19, 2002)

Any maples in Australia? 
Sorry but this post is out there.


----------



## Treeman14 (Feb 19, 2002)

Some of my maples leafed out two weeks ago. Wanna buy some?


----------



## Jay Banks (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah, what's the species treeman?


----------

